# Do dentastix work and what are the best



## Giraffe76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi all,

We've been getting our 4 dogs a pack of the fresh pedigree dentastix every week for the last month or so but i was in b&m today and came across a 20 pack of dentastix (non branded) for £3.

Would these non branded dentastix be ok to give our dogs or are the pedigree ones better for them?

Also can people tell me their opinions on dentastix and whether they think they work or not please

Kind regards Mark


----------



## jackapoo (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, to be honest, i cant imagine the non branded dentastix being any different to pedigree ones, going by the ingredients in pedigree dentastix, i would say nothing of any real benefit, and do nothing for dogs teeth, so really not worth bothering with.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Pedigree ingredients
Ingredients: Rice flour, wheat starch, glycerin, calcium carbonate, gelatin, gum arabic, cellulose powder, natural poultry flavor, sodium tripolyphosphate, salt, potassium chloride, potassium sorbate (a preservative), vitamins [choline chloride, d-calcium pantothenate, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin A supplement, niacin, riboflavin (vitamin B2), pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), dl-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), folic acid], smoke flavor, turmeric, iron oxide, copper sulfate.

How is any of that going to help your dog's teeth? Raw meaty bones or good chews are far better for their teeth.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Dentastix is not the best thing for cleaning teeth and preventing plaque. Chicken wings ( raw) are excellent, I'm going to start my dog on them after our holiday. Currently she has Fish4Dogs seafood jerky, they're strips of baked fish skins, very crunchy and considered pretty good for cleaning. I also use Plaque Off in her food, and I must say her teeth look pretty good, apart from being a bit fishy her breath smells fine. 
She ha multiple dental extractions just before we got her from rescue in January, so I'm pretty keen to keep her remaining teeth in good condition,


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/317544-dental-sticks.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2013)

They are full if rubbish and do nothing for teeth.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Our dog had these as treats all her life, she's now 15 and I can't honestly say they have done a thing for her teeth.:frown2:


----------



## Giraffe76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your replies and information. I think im going to stop buying them


----------



## Chyuu (Apr 13, 2012)

We have given various products like these to our dogs and I really don't feel like they work very well. I have started brushing their teeth and even with that, one of them needs to get a teeth cleaning procedure done by the vet. :/
I would say that they don't have much of a benefit.


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Raw bones are the best for cleaning teeth. dentasticks are rubbish


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Yep, raw meaty bones are best or chicken carcus/wings.

Dentasticks are full of unnecessary rubbish and only add to the daily food intake of your dog!!

Where does a wild dog walk about with a tooth brush and toothpaste, you won't go far wrong with fresh natural bones and chicken carcuses!


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

Holly has Plaque Off on her food. She also has chicken wings/drumsticks and treats that she has to chew on.


----------



## max2001 (Mar 23, 2013)

i brush with enzymatic toothpaste once a day but also give a raw bone (on recommendation fron the kind pple here - either a pork rib, beef rib, lamb breast - i went to morrissons ) once a week and dried venison sinew, turkey/duck/chicken necks, fish4dogs skinny strips, venison trachea as a chew and reward after brushing. Until now they have remained sparkly white


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

wee man said:


> Yep, raw meaty bones are best or chicken carcus/wings.
> 
> Dentasticks are full of unnecessary rubbish and only add to the daily food intake of your dog!!
> 
> Where does a wild dog walk about with a tooth brush and toothpaste, you won't go far wrong with fresh natural bones and chicken carcuses!


That's when the cameras aren't on!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Mine get Dentastix Fresh, Pedigree Joint Care stick things, and Wonky Chomps, purely due to the fact that they are a consistency that my toothless boy can handle, plus he's old, like a chew, but doesnt like to make the effort anymore.

I dont for a second believe they do a dogs dental hygiene any favours. They are a treat, pure and simple.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw my vet last week, my boy is heading towards 12 and she asked me if I cleaned his teeth because they are so good........I said no,he just has a carrot a day 

Far better than anything Pedigree market


----------

